# Sticky  How To Post Pictures



## Splittine

Try these steps to post photos from your computer:

1. Click *Post Reply* or *Edit *post
2. Click *Go Advanced*
3. Scroll down to *Additional Options*
4. Click *Manage Attachments*
5. A new window opens up. Click *Browse*
6. Select photo. Click *Open*
7. Click* Upload* and close window
8. Click *Submit Reply* 

If the photos still do not load, resize the with your photo editor.

Go to wherever you are storing your photos and right click on the desired photo and then click on *Resize*. Just follow the cues. Once the photo is resized, go to step 1 above. 
__________________


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Hey Splitter, 
I think I figeered out your archery slump. You got parkinsons ! :yes:


----------



## scupper

*test*

.....


----------



## GIBBS29REG

*NE Nipple Wahoo*

2 Knockdowns. 1 Wahoo. Hit a Orange/Purple Yozuri. Tasted great on the grill. 
Ready to get back on the water.


----------



## catdad100

Im still waiting on some swordfish reports from you,we bowed out on the Big Mac Shootout too,didnt want to put the kids through 2 days of ruff seas.


----------



## KINGFISH

*jey heads*

new lures i been working on


----------



## KINGFISH

jet heads i been working on


----------



## Wicked rods

I think I got it


----------

